# mldonkey segmentation fault [risolto]

## horace

ciao a tutti!

è da qualche giorno che mldonkey non ne vuole sapere di girare per più di un'ora... l'output del comando è:

```

server mldonkey # mlnet

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] Starting MLDonkey 2.9.2 ...

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] Language EN, locale ANSI_X3.4-1968, ulimit for open files 1024

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] MLDonkey is working in .

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [Gettext] Loading language resource mlnet_strings.EN_ANSI_X3.4-1968

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] loaded language resource file

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] PID file ./mlnet.pid exists.

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] Checking whether PID 1483 is still used...

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] Removing stalled file mlnet.pid...

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [cO] Removing stalled file ./config_files_space.tmp...

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [DNS] Resolving [server] ...

2007/12/01 11:48:25 [DNS] Resolving [www.mldonkey.org] ...

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: checking max_opened_connections = 200 for validity

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: file descriptors status: total allowed (ulimit -n) 1024

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: - max_opened_connections 200 (30% indirect)

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: - file cache size 593

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: - reserved 50

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: = 181 descriptors left

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cCO] pass 1: checking max_opened_connections finished

2007/12/01 11:48:26 [cO] Logging in ./mlnet.log

2007/12/01 11:48:30 [dMain] Core started

Segmentation fault

```

questo si verifica da quando ho spostato dei files della cartella condivisa da una partizione all'altra, con mldonkey avviato.

ho lanciato un revdep-rebuild ma dice che è tutto ok, uno smartclt -H del disco mi restituisce passed, ho provato a cambiare la partizione su cui mldonkey salva i files per vedere che non fosse un problema di file system, ho provato a ritornare alla versione 2.9.1, ma il problema rimane. 

qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta su dove sbattere la testa?

EDIT: dimenticavo: pensavo che all'inizio il problema fosse dovuto allo spostamento dei files, quindi ho già provato a cancellare la cartella di mldonkey e riemergelo!Last edited by horace on Sun Dec 02, 2007 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Incolla in un post i messaggi che possono essere interessanti nel file ./mlnet.log (come riportato nell'output che hai postato è quello il file che contiene i messaggi di log)

Se non trovi nulla di interessante prova ad aumentare la verbosità dell'output per avere un po' di info in più http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Verbosity

----------

## randomaze

 *horace wrote:*   

> questo si verifica da quando ho spostato dei files della cartella condivisa da una partizione all'altra, con mldonkey avviato
> 
> ....
> 
> EDIT: dimenticavo: pensavo che all'inizio il problema fosse dovuto allo spostamento dei files, quindi ho già provato a cancellare la cartella di mldonkey e riemergelo!

 

non ci sono altri dati (chesso' una cache o dei files temporanei da qualche parte...)? Controllando il file di log guarda se allo startup cerca di caricare qualcosa di strano...

----------

## horace

mettendo verbose="verb", ottengo

```

2007/12/01 23:41:54 [cO] Exception os_read failed: Input/output error in send_small_block

```

@randomaze: ho cancellato l'intera cartella /home/p2p/mldonkey e la cartella temp di emule, prima di riemergere...direi che non vengono salvati file in altri posti...

----------

## randomaze

 *horace wrote:*   

> mettendo verbose="verb", ottengo
> 
> ```
> 
> 2007/12/01 23:41:54 [cO] Exception os_read failed: Input/output error in send_small_block
> ...

 

Questo errore o lo dava anche prima (cioè, è ininfluente) oppure dipende da qualcosa che è cambiato di recente.

Cosa hai aggiornato ultimamente? Hai cambiato kernel?

----------

## horace

no, nel log "normale" non c'è. recentemente non ho cambiato niente, è sempre andato come un mulo (scusate il gioco di parole  :Very Happy: ). cmq ora, all'n-esima ri-emersione, sembra andare. mi sta venendo il dubbio che il problema possa essere che le cartelle shared e incoming sono in realtà dei link simbolici verso altre cartelle... ma è sempre andato anche così. vi terrò aggiornati, aspetto a mettere il tag risolto

----------

## horace

dunque, oserei dire risolto. soluzione: emergere n volte mldonkey finchè non si risolve il problema... forse c'è un nesso con questo, anche se ripeto, prima di qualche giorno fa è sempre andato.

situazione pre-segfault:

-cartella share = link simbolico verso una cartella espostata in samba, dove si raccolgono tutti i files scaricati

-cartella incoming/files e incoming/directories = link simbolico verso la cartella di cui sopra

in pratica avevo 

shared -> /pippo/pluto/emule

incoming/files -> /pippo/pluto/emule

incoming/directories -> /pippo/pluto/emule

situazione attuale:

-cartella share = link simbolico verso un'altra cartella dell'hd, non esportata in samba

-cartella incoming/files e incoming/directories = cartelle di default, si trovano in /home/p2p/mldonkey

non so se ci sia un nesso tra le due cose, però ora sembra funzionare

----------

